# sheep fencing?



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 5, 2011)

would 3 or 4 feet tall hog paneling work well for a couple sheep? I am VERY VERY new to sheep!


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 5, 2011)

I guess it would. But i i think it depends on the unique attitudes of your sheep on whether or not they will escape. I have 6 foot electrified polywire with 6 strands and they dont escape. I dont think they would be able to jump that but just make sure they are very sturdy because they will headbutt it if they feed like it.  

Is this temporary? It probably would be best to build something sturdier if you plan on keeping them in there for a longer period of time.


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 5, 2011)

would puttong twice as many fence posts up help? or can you think of any ways to make hog paneling sturdier?


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 5, 2011)

probably twice as many posts would help.  mabye putting stakes in the ground attached the hog panels would help too.


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 5, 2011)

also how much hay would you feed them if they arent getting a lot of pasture every day?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 6, 2011)

I wouldn't use hog panels.  They're way too short and the moment sheep feel pressured they'll hop right out.  Cattle panels *may* work, but I wouldn't use anything shorter than 48".


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Mar 6, 2011)

what if i were to put a strand of electric wire over the top of the fence? do you still think they could hop it? im only saying this because we have a lot of hog paneling just laying around and id hate to have to buy new fencing....


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 6, 2011)

What breed of sheep will also determine their jumping ability.  The white faced wool breeds such as Merino (I had semi wild range Marinos jump over my head trying to get away), Ramboulett, etc. usually jump more often than the black face meat breeds such as Hampshire, Suffolk, or Dorset,and Southdown. Barbados and similar breeds will jump too ( my neighbor's range Barbadoes jump 5 ft. fences). Elcetric fences work only if they touch the fence with their nose, otherwise not due to their wool cover which insulates the zap.  Hog panels flex sideways so the sheep will rub their sides on them. If you are fencing a pasture a 4-5ft high hog panel fence ( if the hog panels are 3 ft high, I would put one on top of the other) with posts set at 8 ft. apart would work.  In a corral not so much as sheep tend to rub their sides on the fence and will eventually loosen the panels ... a 5-6ft high hog panel fence with posts every 4 ft. would work much better.


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

agree with boss roo.

I have not had any sheep try to escape from my pasture but then again they have all grown up around electric fence so they know not to mess with it. 
They do push a lot with their bodies. The shelter i have they all press against and rub. Good thing i set the post holes in cement. 
Sheep are a lot stronger than what most people give them credit for...


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

I've seen hog panel fencing for sheep that was just some hog panel tied to t posts with baling twine. The posts were only at the end of each 6' length of paneling. They stayed in. They were Romneys.

There is nothing sturdier than hog panels if you do the posts right. Regular t-posts every 3 feet or so should do the trick and be sure you secure the section where the ends of the panels meet securely to a post. Use metal fence anchors to attach the panel to the post. This is what we do for the pigs and they are 300lbs and can't push it over. Just add the electric fence at the top to keep them from jumping out and you are set.

The smaller wool sheep would be lucky to make it 3 feet off the ground. My finn/cross ewes can't even make the fitting stand, nor can my friend's romneys. The closed faced sheep, Polypay, romney,etc. tend not to jump much do to depth perception. Most calmer breeds will be less inclined as well. 

Electric fencing at the top will work, because they'd hit their noses on it when they climbed on the fence. The wool tends to insulate them against the electric fencing, but not their noses.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 23, 2011)

If you have unlimited hog panels, why couldn't you just go 2 high with them? Wiring them to taller t-posts? Just a thought.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 23, 2011)

RockyToggRanch said:
			
		

> If you have unlimited hog panels, why couldn't you just go 2 high with them? Wiring them to taller t-posts? Just a thought.


Hog panels are heavy.  I cannot imagine trying to stack them.

Our dog yard is made of 5 foot hog/horse panels secured with t-posts tied with wire.  Square is 4 x 4 inches.

When we put up a temporary pasture we used 4 foot hog/horse panel with larger squares in one section.  They were 6 x 6, I think.  Our babies could go through them.

I have never worried about our sheep getting out.  I worry about predators, which include our neighbors dogs, getting in.  We use 4 ft field wire.  Corners and long runs are secured with 2 wood posts supported with a horizontal wood post and cross tied with wire.


----------

